# GSG Offers Educational Classes In June



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, a distributor of equipment and supplies for decorating apparel and creating graphics and signage, offers regular monthly classes at its five regional locations. Here’s a look at the schedule for June. 

Thur., June 4 Intro To Embroidery, Oklahoma City
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle and hoop.

Fri., June 5 Advanced Embroidery, Oklahoma City
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Thur., June 18 Intro To Screen Printing, Dallas
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press setup and registration, printing techniques and trouble-shooting. 

Fri., June 19 Intro To Special Effects, Dallas
Learn fun special effects techniques such as puff inks, foil prints, textures and more in this new class offered by GSG University. You’ll also get a starter kit with everything you’ll need to take the ideas you learn and run with them.

Fri., June 26 Heat Transfer Materials, Houston
Learn everything you need about the wide world of heat transfer materials. Gain knowledge about the industry, decorating techniques, substrate examples and more, even equipment and layering effects.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

